# Brompton Wheels in the wet........



## E14JMC (29 Jul 2020)

A colleague of mine and I have both slipped and fell on glossy-concrete during un-seasonally wet weather this Summer in London, both using Bromptons. What is the consensus view on small wheels versus standard wheels in the wet? Brompton tyres are broad enough and the rubber contacting the ground seems very similar to me! Anybody have an opinion? Has a study ever been done? Thanks!


----------



## si_c (29 Jul 2020)

Doubt the wheel size makes much difference. A slippy floor is slippy regardless of wheelsize.


----------



## Cycleops (29 Jul 2020)

......or width of tyre or type of rubber. A very smooth surface with water will always cause problems. In the house we have marble floors which are very smooth and when water gets spilt and I don’t see and in bare feet it’s very easy to go A over T .


----------



## chap (29 Jul 2020)

I found the Schwalbe Marathon range to lack in grip. I was initially rather peeved when the LBS replaced my rear Brompton Kevlar tyre with the Marathon, finding myself having to quickly adapt my cycling style after several close shaves where the rear tyre skidded during wet weather. Fortunately they improved, a little, over time and are almost bulletproof.


----------



## E14JMC (29 Jul 2020)

I use the Marathon and it is indeed bullet-proof. Perhaps a softer front tyre may help as the winter months approach?


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jul 2020)

Wait what? 
Take my beloved Brommie out in inclement weather? What madness is this? 
On the odd occasion that a summer shower has caught me unawares, I dismount and carry my Brommie over any puddle that I might encounter. 😉


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jul 2020)

Marathons especially new are poor grippers in the wet.


----------



## Dwn (29 Jul 2020)

Bromptons, marathon tyres, and wet & smooth surfaces are not a good combination. I've had the wheels slide from under me more than once in these circumstances.


----------



## E14JMC (30 Jul 2020)

Can anybody suggest a softer tyre possibly for use front-only that will aid grip as the weather worsens? Thanks!


----------



## cougie uk (30 Jul 2020)

I have Marathon on my road winter bike and never had a problem in the wet. 
Kojaks on the Brompton and no issues there either. 
If it's raining just don't push as hard into corners ?


----------



## Ian H (30 Jul 2020)

Even a slight touch of the front brake can tip the balance (so to speak).


----------



## matticus (30 Jul 2020)

cougie uk said:


> I have Marathon on my road winter bike and never had a problem in the wet.
> Kojaks on the Brompton and no issues there either.
> If it's raining just don't push as hard into corners ?


Pretty sure that Kojaks are grippier tyres than a Marathon.

Tyres are key to safety, so it's no bad thing to look for more grip. I still slow down for wet corners!


----------



## Nufab (1 Aug 2020)

I’ve got Marathon Racers on mine, and I find if I let the tyre pressures drop, I can make the back of the bike slide about by pedalling hard.. even more so around corners. Never had that on a regular bike. I definitely keep on top of the tyre pressures now!


----------



## Kell (3 Aug 2020)

Somebody recommended continentals a little while back, but I don't know which model.

A quick Google suggests it might have been these, but they're pricey.


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Brompton-Continental-Contact-Urban-price/dp/B086CBJ8QZ/ref=asc_df_B086CBJ8QZ/?tag=bingshoppinga-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=&hvpos=&hvnetw=o&hvrand=&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4583726549883990&psc=1


ETA: 

Cheaper here - and I bet you could get a deal in time.

*https://www.condorcycles.com/products/continental-urban-tyre-for-brompton*

I know I was tempted for next time. I run Marathon+ for the puncture resistance, but I don't have anything to compare them to as I've always used them.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Aug 2020)

Kell said:


> Somebody recommended continentals a little while back, but I don't know which model.
> 
> A quick Google suggests it might have been these, but they're pricey.
> 
> ...



£28.45 at Brilliant Bikes Kell, I've got a set on one of my Brommies. Smoother ride that my M+ and no visits from the PF so far


----------



## GM (3 Aug 2020)

E14JMC said:


> A colleague of mine and I have both slipped and fell on glossy-concrete during un-seasonally wet weather this Summer in London, both using Bromptons. What is the consensus view on small wheels versus standard wheels in the wet? Brompton tyres are broad enough and the rubber contacting the ground seems very similar to me! Anybody have an opinion? Has a study ever been done? Thanks!





I use M+'s, and they do slide around in the wet or on soggy leaves. I just go a bit slower and be prepared to put a foot down.

Like your user name, another old Poplar boy here!


----------

